# John Ward Hey, 4th Engineer Union Steam Ship Co Ltd July 1964 to ?



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

Seeking details: 
John is a relative. Would like a little more detail as he is/was a missing piece of the puzzle.


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

what dear sir are you asking?? You get no answer to this puzzle?? what is the problem?


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

captainconfusion said:


> what dear sir are you asking?? You get no answer to this puzzle?? what is the problem?


Not sure which book your quote is from. I dont read a lot.
The situation is Simple : looking for relative and a bit of history on said relative no problem at all.
However, if someone wanted to find out why or the facts then that would be different.
Have a great day.


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Confused dot com. I am still not clear what you are looking for, or where you are from. The Title KIATOKE is/was on the net registered as a New Zealand Shipping Company vessel of various tonnages over the years. The period you quote if I am correct on the internett traded AUS/New ZEaland. I suspect with New zealand ships crew and officers. So politely what are you asking, was your relative/what rank/rating and what nationality. You have stirred the pot?? quite rightly, but you have to give a little more?? WE are not fairies and foretell the story-WE need facts, then you may get advice guidance as to where the best place is to seek information. One question if your seriously seeking information of your relative, and follow the advice/guidance given it may cost you monies to seek the detailed information from official sources.


----------



## John Jarman (Sep 17, 2009)

Joanne, have you tried The NZ Ship and Marine Society for information? Kaitoke owned by the Union Steam Ship Co. 1948 - 1972, then various eastern owners.

JJ.


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

captainconfusion said:


> Confused dot com. I am still not clear what you are looking for, or where you are from. The Title KIATOKE is/was on the net registered as a New Zealand Shipping Company vessel of various tonnages over the years. The period you quote if I am correct on the internett traded AUS/New ZEaland. I suspect with New zealand ships crew and officers. So politely what are you asking, was your relative/what rank/rating and what nationality. You have stirred the pot?? quite rightly, but you have to give a little more?? WE are not fairies and foretell the story-WE need facts, then you may get advice guidance as to where the best place is to seek information. One question if your seriously seeking information of your relative, and follow the advice/guidance given it may cost you monies to seek the detailed information from official sources.


Thank you for your quick response. 
I have done a little research on the Kaitoke built 1948. The 2nd Kaitoke. Found most information I was looking for but not all including the crew lists which is private until 2044.
Im from New Zealand, born in Dunedin 1965.
I was told that John was based out of New South Wales Merchant Navy? I assume he is Australian but could be wrong.? The Kaitoke was, at the time in 1964, doing the Dunedin Melbourne Sydney run. He was a 2nd or 3rd Assistant Engineer. Dont know what his rank was. 
The reason Im trying to find out about him if I may say without frustrating you, and trying to be careful, is a private matter. 
I can go through NZ Wellington City Archives Online which is where all records of USSCo crew lists etc post 1917 went. However, I thought I might find someone through this channel who can give past 'general' information of him, that is not classified under the privacy laws. 
Of interest: There is a building in Dunedin that existed in July 1964 that still exists today called the 'The Waine Hotel' (5 star), where I believe John and others may have frequented when berthed at Dunedin Harbour.
I can find all these old reminiscent buildings and ships (not so much people), on line but its something else to see them in reality in person. 
Thanks Captain
Nickie


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

John Jarman said:


> Joanne, have you tried The NZ Ship and Marine Society for information? Kaitoke owned by the Union Steam Ship Co. 1948 - 1972, then various eastern owners.
> 
> JJ.


Hi John,
No I havent yet, but will look into that as well. 
Thank you


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Joanne Gai said:


> Thank you for your quick response. I have done a little research on the Kaitoke built 1948. The 2nd Kaitoke. Found most information I was looking for but not all including the crew lists which is private until 2044. Im from New Zealand, born in Dunedin 1965. I was told that John was based out of New South Wales Merchant Navy? I assume he is Australian but could be wrong.? The Kaitoke was, at the time in 1964, doing the Dunedin Melbourne Sydney run. He was a 2nd or 3rd Assistant Engineer. Dont know what his rank was. The reason Im trying to find out about him if I may say without frustrating you, and trying to be careful, is a private matter. I can go through NZ Wellington City Archives Online which is where all records of USSCo crew lists etc post 1917 went. However, I thought I might find someone through this channel who can give past 'general' information of him, that is not classified under the privacy laws. Of interest: There is a building in Dunedin that existed in July 1964 that still exists today called the 'The Waine Hotel' (5 star), where I believe John and others may have frequented when berthed at Dunedin Harbour. I can find all these old reminiscent buildings and ships (not so much people), on line but its something else to see them in reality in person. Thanks Captain Nickie


 Thank I appriciate your candour.. Good luck with your search, may you be sucessful. The above helps. However I am an old Uk citizen and a tanker sea man, not in the liner and cargo trades


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

Joanne Gai said:


> Seeking details:
> John is a relative. Would like a little more detail as he is/was a missing piece of the puzzle.


Go to Facebook and join Union steam ship company I m sure your question will be answered


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

Andy Duncan said:


> Go to Facebook and join Union steam ship company I m sure your question will be answered


Thanks Andy


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

Joanne Gai said:


> Thanks Andy





Andy Duncan said:


> Go to Facebook and join Union steam ship company I m sure your question will be answered


If I dont have any luck there Ill go to Wellington City Archives Online.
It would have been nice for someone to have spoken memories of him. 
But I seem to be getting nowhere on a site that would have answers.
(I can only assume that shipmates and seamen are bit more protective and careful) when it comes to sharing historic memorabilia of past crew mates. 
I am going to stay on this site to see if anyone else might post back to me.
All be it a little dissapointed.


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

captainconfusion said:


> Thank I appriciate your candour.. Good luck with your search, may you be sucessful. The above helps. However I am an old Uk citizen and a tanker sea man, not in the liner and cargo trades


okydoky thanks Captain


----------



## Andy Duncan (Feb 11, 2008)

His rank would of been 2nd or 3th Engineer, he would of started out as possibly 4th Engineer, if he was employed by Union Steam Ship he would of sailed on a number of their ships to get to that rank.
Union steam ship company site on face book covers both NZ and Australia


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

Andy Duncan said:


> His rank would of been 2nd or 3th Engineer, he would of started out as possibly 4th Engineer, if he was employed by Union Steam Ship he would of sailed on a number of their ships to get to that rank.
> Union steam ship company site on face book covers both NZ and Australia


Thank you Andy,
I have also caught up with someone on FB who worked on a number of ships around the same time as John. So I think I will eventually find information Im looking for. 
Alrhough it might take a while. 
Thanks for your advice.


----------



## Nine6019213 (Apr 15, 2021)

Joanne Gai said:


> Seeking details: John is a relative. Would like a little more detail as he is/was a missing piece of the puzzle.


 I worked in the Christchurch office of the New Zealand Shipping Company 1959-63 with John Ward, who was a grandson of past New Zealand Prime Minister Sir Joseph Ward. Not aboard “Kaitoke” but…


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

Nine6019213 said:


> I worked in the Christchurch office of the New Zealand Shipping Company 1959-63 with John Ward, who was a grandson of past New Zealand Prime Minister Sir Joseph Ward. Not aboard “Kaitoke” but…


Thank you for your response .
I know there are many John WARDS in New Zealand and Australia. But did look at this, and there is a possibility it could be leading in the right direction. 
the question that needs to be asked, is the John WARD you worked with at the NZ Shipping Company the same John Ward who was 3rd or 4th engineer on Board the Kaitoke Merchant Ship in July 1964. or was that just the story I was told.
Still researching this but have a better idea when I receive information from the WC Archives Online shortly
Thank you for sharing.
Much appreciated


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

intrigue, where are we going????


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

captainconfusion said:


> intrigue, where are we going????


We are going to the end of this story. Where I find the answers I search for.
As I think I will have to follow every thread of information, but when certain threads from various sources are put together I will find the John Ward I am looking for.
Are you in for a good story. ?????
It could be very interesting.


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

.


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

captainconfusion said:


> intrigue, where are we going????
> [/QUOTE
> .


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

Nine6019213 said:


> I worked in the Christchurch office of the New Zealand Shipping Company 1959-63 with John Ward, who was a grandson of past New Zealand Prime Minister Sir Joseph Ward. Not aboard “Kaitoke” but…


Hello again,
Just wandered if you knew what happened to John Ward after 1963?
Regards


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

Joanne Gai said:


> Hello again,
> Just wandered if you knew what happened to John Ward after 1963?
> Regards


Its has been confirmed that this John is not the relative Im looking for. 
My relative is definitely Australian. Evidently, he was fair headed, average height and build.. The Kaitoke was only in port for 2 days evidently. But I need to confirm the length of time ships are are docked for. 
So I carry on.
🤔


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

captainconfusion said:


> intrigue, where are we going????


Hi Captain,
I had hoped that this search would end well. However, this particular person ??? whether it was John Ward or a 4th engineer on the Kaitoke or even for that matter on the ship at all, based on the slightly changing narrative of my birth mother the information changed a little bit each time. I really think that this shipmate? who was my biological father never wanted to be found as according to birth mother he said, when she told 2 months later about her pregnancy that he didnt want to know. And the situation around their time together for the later part according to her wasnt consented.
She has made it very confusing for me. With different bits of information along the way that dont add up.
So I have contacted Wellington City archives again to discuss and sent them relevant paperwork in the hopes that I can eventually find out about him. I only want to know about him and what he looked like, and see where I came from. He doesnt need to know. All I need is information and the truth, and that will make me happy.

What actually happened back then seems to have been secretive, and perhaps not very nice, and confusing for most part. And that so called John Ward didnt want to know about the situation and that I had also been kept a secret for 23 years by my birth mother says a whole lot to me.

Archives online may not be able to provide what Im looking for and that will bring my search to an end, and I can carry on with my life partly knowing the unpleasant truth.
Im writing an autobiography. And who knows it might even get it published.
Wish you all the best in the world
Regards
Nickie
aka (Joanne Gai) birth name


----------



## captainconfusion (Aug 13, 2020)

Dear Joanne,
quite a story, not lost I suspect on many a seafarer! I trust you have developed and grown up in life with confidence. Regardless of your own past and its story, I trust if you are married/in a relationship, with children your own or those of your greater family around you, that you are responsible, kind and loving to the younger generation, so that their memories of you are priceless with love and understanding.
I send you my best wishes and regards.
Many a port to a seaman has memories, and some like yours are not retold.


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

captainconfusion said:


> Dear Joanne,
> quite a story, not lost I suspect on many a seafarer! I trust you have developed and grown up in life with confidence. Regardless of your own past and its story, I trust if you are married/in a relationship, with children your own or those of your greater family around you, that you are responsible, kind and loving to the younger generation, so that their memories of you are priceless with love and understanding.
> I send you my best wishes and regards.
> Many a port to a seaman has memories, and some like yours are not retold.


Thank you for kind thoughts.
I only wish I could have been married in my life but it never came to that. due to the effect all this had on my life. So no children or grandchildren.
But I do have another family where those good stories can be told. The family of God. The God who accepts all the abandoned and rejected who gives me a reason to live. So I try to live each day to rhe fullest and face what ever challenges come my way. 
God bless
Yours sincerely
Joanne


----------



## Joanne Gai (4 mo ago)

Joanne Gai said:


> Hello again,
> Just wandered if you knew what happened to John Ward after 1963?
> Regards


It turns out that information from Wellington City Archives says the person Im looking for appears to be John Ward Hey. that might shed some more light on the outcome.
Regards
Nickie


----------

